# Sibelius 7.5.1



## BlueStar (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

the Sibelius 7.5.1 update is out!

(+) Offline audio rendering and many more bugs are fixed now...

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/sibeli ... rovements/

/David


----------

